# Another Crackle Finish



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my first attempt at faux. Crackle was my first faux finish choice to tackle :thumbsup:

Pictures taken a few minutes after top coat was applied...but I'm too tired to sit around and wait much longer for it to completely dry :no:

I was messing around with different top coat thicknesses to see the different size cracks. These are Ben Moore and Modern Masters products

Jeff


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice. You got crack! Next one try with same base, but use a white top coat. Then use an itty bit of gel stain and lightly wip on and wipe off. Antique cabinets....cracked! Remember too you can use a hair drier to speed up and make bigger cracks if not getting the look you want.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks nice! Was the crackle you used a paste? The one we used from SW was a thin liquid.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Thick paste. Laid it on pretty thick.


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I take that back. Its not too thick and its not too thin


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

It's pretty fun experimenting with different materials and applications, I'm really liking this!


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm working on burl wood grain tonight. Gonna be fun


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

Ambitious! How are you doing it?


----------



## PaintWork (Feb 1, 2011)

Rob said:


> Ambitious! How are you doing it?


Pretty much just as simple as I can. Got a light brown base coat (semi gloss) and using some Old Masters stains (Mahogany and Dark Walnut) and paint thinner. Just doing it on a foam board I got from a hobby store. I'll take pics :thumbsup:


----------

